# grooming requirements for a pom



## lexilu (Jun 26, 2008)

I'm about to rescue an 8 month old pom. What kind of grooming can I expect. I already have a Golden and a Cockapoo, so I have both shedding and not shedding dogs. Does a pom shed more than a golden? What kind of brush should I use. (I have a furminator, les pooches purple and gold, various slicker brushes and a greyhound style comb) would these be too hard for a pom (I've never owned a "toy" breed before so I have no clue). I plan on brushing at least 3 times a week if not more, but I am afraid to hurt him, as I am used to bigger dogs. How often do they need haircuts - Lexi (my cockapoo) gets one every 6-8 weeks. Ah so many questions and I have not even met the dog yet.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

You will need a slicker and the greyhound comb. Line brush and then comb thru to the skin to be sure all the dead coat is removed. Poms can be very thick, and the ones with soft, fuzzy hair can be a real beast to keep up with..so hopefully this guy has a nice coarser outer coat. As for professional grooming, it depends on how well you are going to keep him brushed. (sounds good if you are thoroughly brushing a few times a week.) Some people don't mind the hairy feet and potty areas. Those will be grown out in 6-8 weeks. Some people can't stand hairy feet and are in monthly for grooming. If you are brushing, trimming nails and cleaning his ears, he really doesn't "have" to be groomed..but having him groomed is going to make him neater and cleaner and if you are running into a problem brush out areas, the groomer can take care of that for you. 

Just because he is a small dog doesnt mean that brushing is going to hurt him. Poms can be little devils for brushing, so just concentrate on teaching him appropriate behavior now, while he is still young and not in adult coat yet. You will have to be able to glide a comb thru his coat everywhere down to the skin in order to prevent matting and prevent him needing to be shaved.


----------



## lexilu (Jun 26, 2008)

Thanks Graco. Do you have any Pom pics you could post of what a pom coat (not in show) should look like. I can do some basic clippering/scissoring, so if you could advise I could keep his feet neat in between professional grooms. So do Poms shed more than goldens?


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

lexilu said:


> Thanks Graco. Do you have any Pom pics you could post of what a pom coat (not in show) should look like. I can do some basic clippering/scissoring, so if you could advise I could keep his feet neat in between professional grooms. So do Poms shed more than goldens?



Poms shed about the same as golden, though I have seen both heavy and not so heavy shedders in both breeds. It all depends on each particular coat. The main difference is that poms shedding coat stays stuck in the long coat, forming matts if not brushed out..similar to a goldens "pants" and "ruff." Pics of Pom's and a few different haircuts below. The shaved old girl is a great example of what can happen to a pom when its shaved...the before pic shows the coat growing back unevenly, patchy, etc..The others are "teddy" type trims..I don't have any pics of poms in breed standard trims..but it would be just trimming up feet, potty trails, and bellies for the most part..as well as removing the loose coat. I will usually thinning shear around the tips of the ears as well.


----------

